# Anyone listen to the new Sturgill Simpson album?



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I haven't had a full length album stick with me in a while but this one did, beginning to end. Killer guitars, synths, drum and bass, plus if you want to tune it to the Netflix the full-length album is put to visuals, ..but that's probably not for everyone here. 

SOUND & FURY (hopefully YT links to the full album playlist)


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

No! The mushroom cloud on the album cover looks like a pig with an Afro if you stare at it long enough though!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I haven't picked it up yet, but I'm a fan.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Heard a bit of it a few weeks ago...I liken it to an homage to old ZZ Top stuff with a modern edge to it. Me likey.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Sturgill has a good principled head on his shoulders, and a bunch of solid riffs in that head. I quite enjoyed his guest appearance as Chris Stapleton's "guitarist" on SNL earlier this year.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I like what I've heard so far on the radio. Still haven't had a chance to listen to the whole album.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Sturgill has a good principled head on his shoulders, and a bunch of solid riffs in that head. I quite enjoyed his guest appearance as Chris Stapleton's "guitarist" on SNL earlier this year.


yes but have you listened to the album?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Scottone said:


> I like what I've heard so far on the radio. Still haven't had a chance to listen to the whole album.


I don't listen to much radio, what tunes are getting airplay?


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I don't listen to much radio, what tunes are getting airplay?


The one that sticks in my head is Sing Along, but they've played others too. This is on Sirius Outlaw Country BTW.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Scottone said:


> The one that sticks in my head is Sing Along, but they've played others too. This is on* Sirius Outlaw Country* BTW.


ahh. I don't listen to that particular channel but Sirius makes sense


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

It's a good channel. I heard some of his tunes on there too. My first response was 'hey who is that!'.
Haven't heard this one yet, but looking forward to it.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I watched a thing on Netflix, same thing? I liked it.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Reminds me of this: (at 1:27 it gets better with the dancing chicks)


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

player99 said:


> Reminds me of this: (at 1:27 it gets better with the dancing chicks)


This was a wicked vid, song, etc. not Sturgill though


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

vadsy said:


> This was a wicked vid, song, etc. not Sturgill though


I agree, even though agreeing goes against everything I stand for.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

player99 said:


> I agree, even though agreeing goes against everything I stand for.


That's the spirit


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Super late to the thread but:

Yes and I love it. It's a real left turn from the rest of his catalogue (also awesome) but it'so, so good.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Killer tune. Thanks for tuning me on to it! 

EDIT: Gone through 3 more tunes on this album so far. Amazing stuff.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I still like this. Pretty amazing guitar player.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Watched Sound and Fury last night. Killer sound with hints of Pink Floyd, Allmans and Lynnard, and classic country at times. A nice nod and feel towards the classic "Heavy Metal" flick is something I got out of it as well. I'd imagine it gives everyone a little something different depending on how you grew up. Coolest thing I've seen and heard in a while.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Re "Sound & Fury": Yes, a great bunch of musicians there with Sturgill. A great album. Some killer guitar work.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Some tunes from a recent (this past week) Simpson concert in Copenhagen.


----------

